# Tesco brushes



## chrisjw (Jan 27, 2008)

Found these in Tesco yesterday:










Top one was 40p and the lower 87p. Used the bottle brush today and it was really good. But flexible but good. Probably not as good as the EZ brush but very cheap.


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

be very careful with the top brush as it seems the twisted metal is exposed at the top not covered like many wheel brushes, slip and that will scratch your wheels ....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2007)

i've got the hoof oil brush good for the nuts


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

Cool! Cheers for the info.


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

thanks for this, i needed something like the bottom brush to wash around my wheel bolts and didnt want to spend £10 on something just for that, nice one !


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

chrisjw said:


> Found these in Tesco yesterday:
> Probably not as good as the EZ brush but very cheap.


:lol: probably? you should be on stage with patter like that. 
Nice find regardless :thumb:


----------



## chrisjw (Jan 27, 2008)

Ok so "probably" is a little short of the mark...

I agree with the twisted wire bit. All I use it for is reaching through to the back of the wheel, hence use the side if that makes sense. I've got another dish washing brush for the front face.


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

where abouts in tesco do you find a hoof oil brush?! ive been loking for one similar to a swissvax one like above for ages so would be ideal.


----------



## chrisjw (Jan 27, 2008)

It in the equestrian section. Needs to be a large Tesco.


----------



## joe_c70 (Jun 2, 2007)

Ultimate said:


> where abouts in tesco do you find a hoof oil brush?! ive been loking for one similar to a swissvax one like above for ages so would be ideal.


http://www.stockleyonline.co.uk/catalog/hoof-brush-with-p-503.html


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

e60mad said:


> :lol: probably? you should be on stage with patter like that.
> Nice find regardless :thumb:


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

equestrian section !?

really ?


----------



## mark1319 (Sep 9, 2007)

Got a couple of small brushes like that in the kitchen utensils section for 50p each. Only difference by the looks of it is they have wooden handles.


----------



## chrisjw (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah it's for oiling horse shoes I guess...


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

lol, that must be one seriously big Tesco


----------



## JamesnDaz (Feb 27, 2007)

mate these are the puppies u want!!!









or here

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/ACKOS-DIY-DECORATIVE and search for "round"


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

Having a wife who has two horses I've been using equestrian brushes for some time. Do the same job and readily available at a fracture of detailing brushes costs.

The same brush is also great fo cleaning door shuts etc


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

joe_c70 said:


> http://www.stockleyonline.co.uk/catalog/hoof-brush-with-p-503.html


Bloody hell! If you choose the red headed brush IT IS the (outgoing model of) Swissvax brush. Good find mate...

Tim


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

Finerdetails said:


> Having a wife who has two horses I've been using equestrian brushes for some time. Do the same job and readily available at a fracture of detailing brushes costs.
> 
> The same brush is also great fo cleaning door shuts etc


once again of an example of sticking on a detailing label and upping the prices by 500%


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

BRUN said:


> lol, that must be one seriously big Tesco


Tesco in Mansfield have these brushes - saw them Friday


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

Tesco Mansfield this morning - the Hoof Oil brushes are reduced to 65p


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

Envy Valeting said:


> Bloody hell! If you choose the red headed brush IT IS the (outgoing model of) Swissvax brush. Good find mate...
> 
> Tim


The one with the red cap or red handle?

EDIT: Just realised Stockley is down the road from where I live


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

^Red cap mate


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

What, this one? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ROUND-BRISTLE...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Wonderdetail said:


> What, this one? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ROUND-BRISTLE...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


No, this one, your making my head hurt!
The one you have shown does look nice too though


----------



## danw (Feb 5, 2008)

just ordered some from the equestrian place, bargain


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

lol someone on ebay is selling those as a pastry brush lol

ive just bought one as they are cheaper than the equestrian site but exactly the same

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=120127750571&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

sharpy24 said:


> lol someone on ebay is selling those as a pastry brush lol
> 
> ive just bought one as they are cheaper than the equestrian site but exactly the same
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=120127750571&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002


Well I just went down there and you can buy them without the cap for 75p  Pick up one of the deluxe ones for £1 as well.

How much was the postage from Stockleys?


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Envy Valeting said:


> No, this one, your making my head hurt!
> The one you have shown does look nice too though


I'm good at that.

I've got tooo many brushes. Mrs Wonder Detail runs a hair and skincare online shop, so I just nick loads of her stuff!


----------



## davidmk4 (Feb 6, 2007)

I got a round headed brush with a full rubber handle from b&q on friday..it was in the painting section. It cost me 99p and ive used it twice to do all the wheels and cleaned all the door shuts and it does an excellent job! Its green and black handled..I'll try to get pics up tomorrow!


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

joe_c70 said:


> http://www.stockleyonline.co.uk/catalog/hoof-brush-with-p-503.html


What do they charge for delivery on these?didn't want to wade through the signing up process to then find the p/p charges are stupid


----------



## v24mis (Dec 3, 2007)

to be honest i got a brush from BNQ that is as good as the swisswax one


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

surgemaster said:


> What do they charge for delivery on these?didn't want to wade through the signing up process to then find the p/p charges are stupid


well the ebay one is exactly the same and in total is £1.60 posted so has to be cheaper then the other one...as thats £1.25 plus postage


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

Affection to Detail said:


> Well I just went down there and you can buy them without the cap for 75p  Pick up one of the deluxe ones for £1 as well.
> 
> How much was the postage from Stockleys?


went down where?

and what is this deluxe one you speak of? any pics


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

surgemaster said:


> What do they charge for delivery on these?didn't want to wade through the signing up process to then find the p/p charges are stupid


give them a call , the fella seemed ok on the phone today


----------



## i want an aero (Dec 1, 2007)

:doublesho will have to look out for that hoof oil brush:thumb:


----------



## Spoolin93 (May 27, 2006)

Good find Chris :thumb: , 'nother brush for the collection...........


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

sharpy24 said:


> went down where?
> 
> and what is this deluxe one you speak of? any pics


Stockley Trading, 5 mins down the road. The deluxe is the red handled one:

http://www.stockleyonline.co.uk/catalog/deluxe-hoof-brush-p-1391.html

Looked a little nicer. I was tempted to buy what they had left but didnt fancy the purple ones heh

Edit: Checked pricing, £4.95 is standard.


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

bugger paying £4.95 for something that costs £1 and probably £1 to send 

hence me buying the exact same one from ebay for £1.60 delivered


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

ok guys phoned as said in earlier post yesterday , and the postage is £1.50 on 3 de lux brushes .
so £4.50 all in , delivery is super quick as well


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

peter richards said:


> ok guys phoned as said in earlier post yesterday , and the postage is £1.50 on 3 de lux brushes .
> so £4.50 all in , delivery is super quick as well


I had a feeling they would bring the postage down for small items, the price I saw was just at the checkout. If people are buying 3 I better get back down there


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

peter richards said:


> ok guys phoned as said in earlier post yesterday , and the postage is £1.50 on 3 de lux brushes .
> so £4.50 all in , delivery is super quick as well


Wow, this ones look even better than the SwissVax ones !!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

surgemaster said:


> What do they charge for delivery on these?didn't want to wade through the signing up process to then find the p/p charges are stupid


£4.95 for between 3-5 working days (the cheapest). I think it would cost me less in petrol to drive to Tesco's.....and at least I'll be getting my money's worth out of my road tax :lol: :wall:


----------

